# live bait for fishing greenup dam



## edray (Oct 21, 2004)

where are you guys buying your minnows for fishing below the dam this time of year?
i tried jims in proctorville,tnt in boyd county,giffords in grayson,justins in lavalette and that place in catlettsburg, and that place in ironton, none have any.
are there any places in or around greenup to buy them?
thanks


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, DMS is Fishercreek Ricks shop. He posts a lot of reports too.


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Minnows are a crutch that only subpar fishermen like Teethy need...lol. J/K, sometimes they are the difference between none and some.

Rick's been catching his own I think, so he's the only guy around that has any.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

[email protected] bait and tackle is a couple miles south of the dam just off rt 23 on rt 827.
Don't know if Rick wants the phone number posted here but if someone wants it
PM me.
Jake


----------



## edray (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks for all the help guys.
see ya on the river


----------



## Dm32 (Mar 2, 2011)

Big cat bait shack on SR 140 has minnows if your comming that way. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

